# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Chinese Beauty Snakes

## chip07

I have three of these guys and love them. Definitely adding more of them to the collection in the future!

Albino





HypoCalico - I don't really have much current of her but after her shed yesterday she is looking amazing so I'll have to take more. After looking at these older pictures she seems dull in them compared to now!





Platnium

----------

Herpo (02-29-2016),_MissterDog_ (02-08-2019),_Reinz_ (02-28-2016),_Slim_ (02-28-2016),wolfy-hound (02-29-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Nice looking snakes!

----------

_chip07_ (02-28-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Stunning!

----------

_chip07_ (02-28-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Those are nice, glad to see more colubrids around.  :Good Job:

----------

_chip07_ (02-28-2016)

----------


## chip07

I have mostly colubrids. I want to breed my beauty snakes and I look around occasionally for a female for each of my males. Not really in a hurry to find them. I am breeding the hypocalico and platinum together when the female is ready. There is some questions on the platinum's genetics so I'll get to see if only normals pop out of eggs or not in a few years :Very Happy:

----------


## wolfy-hound

I've never seen Chinese Beauty morphs! Thanks!

----------

_chip07_ (02-29-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> I've never seen Chinese Beauty morphs! Thanks!


Same .....  

How are they temperament -wise ?

----------

_chip07_ (02-29-2016)

----------


## Herpo

I understand why they're called beauty snakes now! So gorgeous!

----------

_chip07_ (02-29-2016)

----------


## chip07

> Same .....  
> 
> How are they temperament -wise ?


They are all pretty varied. I think the natural tendency is towards being a little flighty. My albino is insanely active and friendly not even slightly flighty. The platinum is very flighty and has a tendency to bite if he can't get away. He will also rattle his tail and hiss to warn you away. The hypocalico is a little flighty at first but settles after a few minutes. She is friendly and tolerates people well enough.

They are really active snakes and can't sit still ever when they are out. My albino doesn't sit still in the enclosure either he is always moving all the time.




> I understand why they're called beauty snakes now! So gorgeous!


Thanks :Very Happy:  They are definitely a favorite of mine!

----------


## chip07

Some more pictures of everyone! Plus, I have two females coming in next week that I will have to share with everyone :Very Happy: 

My albino male is in the middle of a shed. He looks half dead right now or like a ghost.



Platinum male just shed and looks great!


Photos form tonight of the Hypocalico female. She is growing like crazy right now!

----------


## Fraido

The hypocalico's colours are really neat! And I reeaalllt like the platinum! I've never really seen a Chinese Beauty Snake, they remind me of corns in a way.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## distaff

> The hypocalico's colours are really neat! And I reeaalllt like the platinum! I've never really seen a Chinese Beauty Snake, they remind me of corns in a way.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


They remind me of corns too.  
I *think* the beauties are technically rat snakes, so that would make sense.  
Haven't heard of anyone making hybrids, however.

Love seeing all the unusual species people keep. :Smile:

----------


## Fraido

> They remind me of corns too.  
> I *think* the beauties are technically rat snakes, so that would make sense.  
> Haven't heard of anyone making hybrids, however.
> 
> Love seeing all the unusual species people keep.


Well if that's the case, that would definitely explain it!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## chip07

The beautys are a ratsnake so maybe thats why you are reminded of corns! They do have some similar looks to them. They are quite a bit bigger though and I like their natural pattern more than the corns. Their personality is much different too. I have 3 corns but they aren't nearly as active and don't have the tendency to be a bit flighty like the beautys do. I like the beautys more though in the end :Very Happy: 

The platinum costs a pretty penny though it is gorgeous! The hypocalico female wasn't overly expensive and is from Larry Keller if you wanted one :Smile:  I have plans to breed my beautys but not for a little while still except for my male albino. He might be willing to go even though I hadn't originally planned on it this season.

I'll have 5 of these guys by the end of the week! I'll still need more of course :Razz:

----------

_Fraido_ (03-12-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Interesting! I've never really liked corns too much, I must admit I do like the way these guys look, though. While I do like the pretty colours and patterns, I don't really think I'd get one, I'm a boa girl! 😁 Post lots more photos so I can just live vicariously through you! Lol

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## chip07

I have a pretty varied collection anymore though it leans towards ratsnakes since they are a favorite. I do have 5 boas too :Wink:  I have another python coming in at the end of the month and I joined a wait list for a rainbow boa (though that one has no commitment to actually buy one sooo does that count).....I'm told I have a problem  :ROFL:

----------

_Fraido_ (03-12-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Lol! I would have so many boas if I wasn't a broke teenager, ahahaha.. I'd have a lot of different animals, actually. Lmao

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Prognathodon

My husband has a Vietnamese Blue Beauty, bred by Zerkle Reptile. Got him at the fall NARBC show in Tinley park, and he's been growing like a weed!  . He's more blue now than when this picture was taken, a few months ago (need to get some newer pictures).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## chip07

Nice! My platinum is from Zerkle and the two new additions are from them too. They have some nice beauty snake projects going on.

A blue and Ridleyi is on the list for me! I wouldn't mind a Taiwan either lol

----------


## chip07

Roy finished his shed :Very Happy:  I turned around for one minute to check something and by the time I  turned around he had started shedding and was already half way out :Surprised:

----------

